# sudo command not found



## animeal (Dec 7, 2010)

hi guys, 
im trying to run a  sudo command, but it says not found. here is what i got so far. 
echo $PATH: /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/x11/bin

please help me out guys. 
thank you in advance
alex


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 8, 2010)

type _which sudo_ in terminal - what is the result?


----------

